
Falsehoods programmers believe about addresses - jpswade
https://www.mjt.me.uk/posts/falsehoods-programmers-believe-about-addresses/
======
fbi-director
Quite a long and comprehensive list. Let me tl:dr for the readers here:

\- there are no adress conventions that cover each and every address
throughout the world, or even the western world, or even the English speaking
countries, or even the UK (article focuses on UK a lot)

\- just save whatever the user enters as a (long) string and pray its a real
adress, if not they'll be complaining because they didn't get your mail or
product

\- allow users to have more than one address, and let your system send mail to
all addresses if there are indeed multiple entered by the user (to
accommodate, for example, divorced parents that both want to get doctors
notes)

